# PS CS nimmt Tastenkürzel nicht an



## d-beam (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe mir neulich endlich Photoshop CS 8.0 gebraucht gekauft und musste leider feststellen, dass das Programm Tastenkürzel aus irgendeinem Grund nicht annimmt. Schon Strg-C & Strg-Alt-Z usw. funktioniert nicht, die Tastatur selber aber funktioniert, z.B. bei der Lupe kann ich mit Alt-Klick rauszoomen und Auswahlen kann ich mit Shift-Klick etc. bearbeiten. Ich hatte vorher Version 7 und alles funktionierte bestens.
Hat jemand eine Idee und könnte es daran liegen, dass ich die englische Version besitze, aber mit dem deutschen Tastenlayout arbeite, dass es da irgendwie Konflikte gibt? (Obwohl, wenn ich auf englisches Tastenlayout umstelle dasselbe Problem weiterbesteht)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!

Gruß

d-beam


----------



## cdpanic (1. Februar 2006)

hi!

Also ich kann dir da vielleicht weiter helfen.

Ich weiss nur, dass man in Adobe Photoshop CS 2 unter Bearbeiten > Tasterturbefehle alle so Einstellen kann wie man will.

Bei Adobe Illustrator geht es auch bei Version CS also denke ich das es beim Photoshop CS auch geht!!

hoffe ich konnte dir weiter helfen


----------



## Mahzuni (1. Februar 2006)

Hi,

benutzt du vielleicht das Programm AutoHotKey oder ein ähnliches Programm womit man Tastatur Shortcuts erstellen kann? Ich konnte deswegen STRG+N nicht benutzen weil das bei AutoHotKey als "Neuen Ordner erstellen" eingestellt war

MfG Mahzuni


----------



## cdpanic (2. Februar 2006)

hi!
Also hab gerade in Photoshop CS nach geschaut und hir gibt es den Menüpunkt Tasterturbefehle auch!!

LG


----------



## d-beam (2. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.

Ich hab die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten auch schon gefunden, aber leider nimmt das Programm die Tastenkürzel selbst dann nicht an, wenn sie dort definiert wurden. Sehr komisch...
Nein, ein Hotkey-Programm benutze ich nicht.


----------



## d-beam (2. Februar 2006)

Ich glaube dass das irgendwie ein Programmfehler ist, denn:

Alle Tastenfunktionen in Photoshop (Schon die Funktion Löschen bzw. "clear" mit der Taste DEL funktioniert nicht) funktionieren nicht. Aber Tasten in verbindung mit Mausklick, z.B. Shift-Klick zum hinzufügen einer Auswahl etc. funktioniert. 

Ich kann auch gar keine neue Tastenbelegung vornehmen, da wenn ich in das Feld reinklicke und dann das neue Tastenkürzel eingebe, das Programm diesen gar nicht annimmt, bzw. überhaupt erkennt. 

Weiß irgendjemand Rat?
Ich bin verzweifelt, denn ohne Tastenkürzel kann ich mit PS nicht arbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## AKrebs70 (2. Februar 2006)

Hast Du mal versucht Photoshop zurück zu setzen?
Wenn Du Photoshop neu startes hältst Du Strg+Shift+Alt Tasten gedrückt.
Die hälts Du solange gedrückt bis Du gefragt wirst ob Du die Voreinstellungen verwerfen möchtes, das Du dann auch bestätigst.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Xanderl (2. Februar 2006)

Ich hatte auch mal so ein ähnliches Problem, bei mir ging die Funktion "Strg+T" nicht!

Habe dann PS komplett deinstalliert und dann ging es plötzlich einwandfrei.


----------



## da_Dj (2. Februar 2006)

Kannst du ausschliessen ... dass keine Mail/Messaging Software, Musik Programme etc. [also diverse Programme die Global Hotkeys benutzen und diese für sich reservieren] laufen, dass keine Viren/Trojaner/Hijacker/etc. drauf sind? Ja? Dann kannst du es mit dem Zurücksetzen versuchen, als nächster Schritt stehen dann noch das neu installieren oder notfalls (manchmal muss man Opfer bringen  ) das Formatieren zur Verfügung.

P.S.: Hotkey Probleme soll es auch bei nicht legalen Versionen von PS geben, ich will dir nichts unterstellen, aber ist die Gewährleistung da, dass die gebrauchte Version ein Original ist? Wenn auch das passt, hilft nur noch der Adobe Support.


----------



## d-beam (3. Februar 2006)

Hab das Problem mit einer Neuinstallation von CS gelöst. Hätte ich wohl schon früher mal probieren sollen.

Verzeihung allerseits!


----------

